# Stock Notice: Canon Speedlite 470EX-AI at B&H Photo



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 10, 2018)

```
<p>B&H Photo has stock of the brand new Canon Speedlite 470EX-AI.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal product-highlights-header">Product Highlights</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">Auto Intelligent Bounce Head</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Compatible with Canon E-TTL / E-TTL II</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Guide Number: 154′ at ISO 100 and 105mm</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Zoom Range: 24-105mm (14mm with Panel)</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Tilts Upward 120°, +/- 180° Rotation</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">AI.B Full-Auto and AI.B Semi-Auto Modes</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Optical Receiver Mode</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">LCD Panel</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">AF Assist Beam</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Runs on 4x AA Batteries</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2HICUJr">Canon Speedlite 470EX-AI $399</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (May 13, 2018)

*Re: Stock Notice: Canon Speedlite 470EX-AI at B&H Photo*



Canon Rumors said:


> <li class="top-section-list-item">Guide Number: 154′ at ISO 100 and 105mm</li>


 Just wondering what is guide number 154' in real units used by the 95% of the rest of the world outside of the usa?


----------



## pcaouolte (May 13, 2018)

*Re: Stock Notice: Canon Speedlite 470EX-AI at B&H Photo*



Memirsbrunnr said:


> Just wondering what is guide number 154' in real units used by the 95% of the rest of the world outside of the usa?


Guide Number: 47m at ISO 100 and 105mm.
Canon use the metric guide number in their model names (the 47 part of 470EX) and 47m is 154' (154 feet).


----------



## ahsanford (May 16, 2018)

*Re: Stock Notice: Canon Speedlite 470EX-AI at B&H Photo*


As an available light guy who cracks out his speedlite 3-4 times a year, I'm genuinely curious to see how the AI Bounce works. Could save a speedlite neophyte like me a lot of time.

- A


----------



## Bennymiata (May 16, 2018)

*Re: Stock Notice: Canon Speedlite 470EX-AI at B&H Photo*

In Australia, this new flash is more expensive than a 600RT2.
I wonder if it will be a good seller.


----------

